

Startup Quote: Aaron Patzer, Founder, Mint - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9572197724

======
raychancc
Recessions are great because they unlock the best people.

\- Aaron Patzer (@apatzer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9572197724>

